# 1st Chicago, IL Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*Oct 1st Chicago, IL Slot Car Swap Meet*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 1ST CHICAGO IL SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: TINLEY PARK HOLIDAY INN - 18501 S HARLEM AVENUE, TINLEY PARK, IL 60477
WHEN: SUNDAY, OCTOBER 01, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: FUN - FUN - FUN - DOOR PRIZES - FREE APPRAISALS
WITH: 100% SLOTCARS! 1950'S, 1960'S, 1970'S, 1980'S, 1990'S, 2000'S 

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/chicago_illinois_slot_car_show.html

NOTE: This event will sell out and tables are on a first come basis!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

That is close enough for me to go to and bring the family.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I will be there.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I just missed meeting you and saying hi to you in Mattison so maybe I'll get to say hi to you there.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Why do these shows always have to be on Sunday???? What is wrong with Saturday?


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Myself, along with a few others I know are not able to make a Sunday show so my money stays home. Times used to be on a Saturday evening many of the vendors at Matteson would at least sell out of their rooms. Sadly, the last few times I went, most were more concerned with socializing than they were at making a bit of money. While riding the elevator down to leave I even ran into one of the vendors, who happens to be a regular here on this board, but he was more interested in the party downstairs (or elsewhere) than the several hundred dollars in my pocket.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Some of our group might be there.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd be interested in seeing a list of vendors that will be there. It sure would beat driving to Rockford. Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Any more info or up dates on this show, Mister Coney?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Is this still on?


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*Oct 1st Chicago, IL Slot Car Swap Meet*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

Yes, the 1st Chicago, IL Slot Car Swap Meet is two (2) weeks away and almost sold out!

If anyone from HobbyTalk knows someone willing to set up a slot car racing track, please contact me.

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I sold my portable drag strip, maybe I'll build one for the next show!


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

i'l be there lot closer than rockford


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it as well, I've been putting off buying stuff till after the show.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Motor City Toyz will be attending this show on Oct 1, 2006.

I will also be attending the following shows :

Joe Bodnarchuk's slot car show in Detroit, MI
Mike Dore's slot car show in Rockford, IL
Brad Bennett's slot car show in Richfield, OH
Bob Beers slot car show in Lond Island, NY

Please come out a support these shows if you are able. 
We have a lot of fun and if your lucky, you might just find that slot car 
you have been looking for - since you were a kid!

Have a great day!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I wonder if Slot Car Johnnie or Road Race Replicas will be attending? Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah, who all is goin? We are. :dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I think we need a deep south Texas Show...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I'll be there


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> I wonder if Slot Car Johnnie or Road Race Replicas will be attending? Randy.


We had every intention of making this show.........but it's not going to happen this year, maybe next.

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*1st Tinley Park, Il Slot Car Swap Meet - October 1, 2006*



Mister Coney said:


> Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,
> 
> WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
> WHAT: 1ST CHICAGO IL SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
> ...


Just wanted to post an update for anyone that is traveling to Tinley Park slot car show. 

I drove from Detroit, MI and it took just 4 1/2 hours to get here. The Holiday Inn here is even nicer than Matteson and rooms are still available for anyone that is coming in on Saturday. Reservation 1-708-444-1100 or 1-800-holiday
Address is listed above!

Just a suggestion - due to a few road construction projects on both I-94 West and I-80 West, be sure to leave a little extra time for travel. 
Exit 148B (Tinley Park) is just one exit west of I-57 exit 151 (going to Matteson). Very easy to find as you can see the Holiday Inn as you come off exit 148B.

Hotel offers wireless internet service (I am using it to send this message), full restuarant (open til 10 PM) and bar (open til 2 AM). 

Conference center is just to the east of the hotel and lots of parking available....Great Local for slot car show!

Well, I hope some of the local Hobby Talk people will come out and support this new show. I am personally offering a 10% discount for every Hobby Talk member that prints this out and brings to the show at Tinley Park.


Come see me and be sure to bring your copy of this email for your 10% discount on any purchase made with me...

Thanks


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Fluids checked, tires inflated, HoHos purchaced for the drive.


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

great what a time for my printer to go out and wont beable to get this printed even tho its going on 5am but have to go get my son witch is a hour ride to his house and a nother hour back but any how we both will be there buying


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Looking forward to it.

This will be my first slot car show since I stopped collecting Johnny Lightning diecasts and decided to play with slot cars.


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

nice show hope it keeps going and gets bigger me and my son injoyed are self had a great time found cars we needed see you all at the spring show hopefuly


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

anybody know where i can find a radio controled slot car that i would have complete over such a racing unit?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Descent show! Not huge, but good for a first show. I found some goodies! Hope to see you all at the spring show!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Had a great time at this show. This was a good first show and the next one will be better. Purchased most of my stuff from Motor City Toyz, Jeff C. is real good to do business with. And BAD L's Hobby also got some cash from me. Bob L. is a friendly and had some nice slot car bodies at great prices. Purchased a JL black Nomad with flames from him for $3.00 and a $5.00 JL chassie from Jeff and I did a happy dance. :hat: Thanks fellas, Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I had a good time at the show also. I was able to meet a couple of HT members 22tall and mtyoder. Had a good time talking with them and everyone else at the show. Like A/FX Nut said Jeff at Moter City Toyz and Bob at Bad L's got all of my money. I got great deals from both of them.


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*1st Chicago IL Slot Car Show & Swap Meet*

Greetings Fellow Slot Car Enthusiasts,

The 1ST CHICAGO IL VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SHOW & SWAP MEET was a success. The crowd was happy. The vendors were happy. So much so, that Mister Coney is planning the 2ND CHICAGO IL VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SHOW & SWAP MEET for the Chicago, IL area!

Our vendors, some who drove 500+ miles, offered a nice variety of slot car merchandise.
Our crowd, some who drove 300+ miles, offered their support.

Here are just some of the many positive responses to our slot car survey taken at the door...

1) "We need more 1/32 vendors."
2) "Looking for German brands, Faller, Bauer, Bischler."
3) "Good event, just need more vendors."
4) "How about a track to play on?"
5) "I want to see you grow."

The number one improvement request was for more LARGE scale vendors and Mister Coney agrees! We need more large scale vendors at the 2ND CHICAGO IL VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SHOW & SWAP MEET! It's just that simple!™

Thank you to Hank and all of the HobbyTalk members that stopped in to demonstrate their support. Mister Coney is open to any and all suggestions for the next event from all HobbyTalk members.

Thank you Chicago, IL for inviting Mister Coney into your neighborhood.
Thank you everyone who supported the 1ST CHICAGO, IL VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SHOW & SWAP MEET.

Fotos of the show can be found here...
http://www.mrconey.com/slot_car_shows/

Thank you

Mister Coney


----------

